# 3/16-3/17 Storm Speculation Thread



## from_the_NEK (Mar 9, 2009)

GFS is looking promising. We're due for a big March snow storm. Especially for St Patty's day!!! :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2009)

Guaranteed to get three feet considering I plan on riding Burke on the 15th :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 9, 2009)

Just as long as it doesn't interfere with me flying to CO on the 18th.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 9, 2009)

Interestingly enough, the 17th is my docs appointment and I anticipate a green light!!!

:beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 9, 2009)

Pleeaasseeee.........


----------



## mondeo (Mar 9, 2009)

I guarantee it'll be rain, nothing, or I won't be able to ski.

Just doing my best not to jinx it... :wink:


----------



## skiboarder (Mar 10, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Interestingly enough, the 17th is my docs appointment and I anticipate a green light!!!
> 
> :beer:



Wow, that's great news!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm doing my part to bring some snowstorms our way since I took down my driveway marker stakes Sunday!


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Interestingly enough, the 17th is my docs appointment and I anticipate a green light!!!
> 
> :beer:



Scott snuck out before the official green light, but was prudent and stuck to low angle, low effort stuff.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope it hits the 16th since the 17th I have off from work.  Thank you Evacuation Day!  Please please let it be a big dumping.


----------



## KingM (Mar 10, 2009)

Wait, what about tonight and tomorrow's storm? Aren't you guys all fired up about that?

For the Mad River Valley:



> # Tonight: Rain and snow showers this evening will transition to a mixture of wintry precipitation overnight. Low 31F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of precip 80%.
> 
> # Tomorrow: A steady rain early...then remaining cloudy with a few showers. High 43F. Winds SSW at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 90%. Rainfall around a half an inch.



Sounds, uhm, delightful.


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2009)

KingM said:


> Wait, what about tonight and tomorrow's storm? Aren't you guys all fired up about that?
> 
> For the Mad River Valley:
> 
> ...


I'm glad that it will help to get rid of the snow in the flatlands...

Otherwise, no.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 10, 2009)

I pulled the lawn mower out of the shed and put gas in the tank!


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2009)

:angry:





Johnskiismore said:


> I pulled the lawn mower out of the shed and put gas in the tank!


 Shame on you! :angry:


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 10, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> I pulled the lawn mower out of the shed and put gas in the tank!



Let's hope you're trying some sort of reverse jinx.


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2009)

I am thinking about skiing on Friday, for a variety of reasons, not the less being sunny weather.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 10, 2009)

billski said:


> :angry: Shame on you! :angry:



Wait a minute!  Everytime I put the snowblower and shovels away, another storm comes around in the spring!  So I +ed it this time by putting the winter stuff away AND getting spring/summer equipment ready!

Agreat St. Patrick's Day will be  and :beer:


----------



## WJenness (Mar 10, 2009)

Hopefully this comes through.

It would be a nice birthday gift. (My b-day is 3/16).

-w


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Wait a minute!  Everytime I put the snowblower and shovels away, another storm comes around in the spring!  So I +ed it this time by putting the winter stuff away AND getting spring/summer equipment ready!
> 
> Agreat St. Patrick's Day will be  and :beer:



DUH.IS.. ME :dunce: ---> a bit slow these days.    Please go fertilize your lawn and take the pool cover off too!


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2009)

Isn't this just _special _...
From the Free Press:

"All of Vermont is under a *flood watch*, according to the National Weather Service in South Burlington. Rain is heading this way, it's warming up, and things are wet to begin with. Enough rain and warmth could come tonight and the first half of tomorrow to break up ice on rivers, leading to ice jams. Water can rise quickly behind these ice jams."


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 10, 2009)

It's 40F where I am right now, and the ice melt on the Pemi is quite noticable


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 11, 2009)

Move along now, nothing to see here. The models are no longer showing a storm for the northeast. :-(
I guess I jinxed it trying to get in a prediction before Greg.


----------



## salsgang (Mar 13, 2009)

Long range NOAA discussion indicate some type of event next week, but looks pretty week and warm at this point. Sigggh. I am really hoping Winter has one more dump left in it!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 13, 2009)

salsgang said:


> Long range NOAA discussion indicate some type of event next week, but looks pretty week and warm at this point. Sigggh. I am really hoping Winter has one more dump left in it!


This has been a pretty pathetic March. Normally, I look forward to March as one of the best months of the season.


----------



## salsgang (Mar 13, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> This has been a pretty pathetic March. Normally, I look forward to March as one of the best months of the season.



You said it. Past 2 years March skiing has been outstanding. Still a solid 3-4 weeks left for snow events especially in Northern sections... we can only hold out hope...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 13, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> This has been a pretty pathetic March. Normally, I look forward to March as one of the best months of the season.



Worst in years dammit !   Its pretty unreal seeing core shots already on several trails ,


----------



## KingM (Mar 13, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Worst in years dammit !   Its pretty unreal seeing core shots already on several trails ,



Hey, I don't know about everywhere, but it's certainly not that bad up here. Sugarbush is still 100% open and while there are a few sketchy spots, most of it has been skiing really nicely with soft spring conditions most of the time. We've got a few more days of that to look forward to starting tomorrow. No, we haven't had any big snow storms, but we're not rained out, either.

And everybody knows that we're going to get at least one more nice storm before the season ends. It always happens.

No more doom and gloom.


----------



## billski (Mar 14, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> This has been a pretty pathetic March. Normally, I look forward to March as one of the best months of the season.



This season seems to be one of catch-as-catch can.  We started out strong early on, but degenerated into a catch-as-catch-can, opportunistic snatch of new fallen snow, especially after January.  You'd often have only a few days to catch it before a warmup.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 14, 2009)

*Wednesday*

I'm going to burn my last two passes on Wednesday at Okemo. My son starts tennis next week so use 'em or lose 'em. I was hoping for a last hurrah as well. 

John


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 15, 2009)

"ok, here we go again. so far the voodoo lady has been right on. she called and said she woke up in a cold sweat the other night. she had visions of the revolutionary war, very cold soldiers, frozen bodies, indians dancing with frozen ghosts. she said the island of nantucket
had witches which conjured spirits of the atlantic into a violent frenzy to cast away the ship of fools. the numbers 23, 26,and 28 and 1 flooded her thoughts. i don't know, late march storm? april fools day storm? killer late nor'easter? book your rooms now boys and girls, this woman is just scary."

ok you guys, apparently you have not been heeding the predictions of the voodoo lady. she has been right everytime this year. the above message was relayed to me about 2 weeks ago about this late killer storm. maybe she's wrong, maybe drunk, maybe all high up on any number of indulgences. all i know is when the whammy is on it's on. get you karma in line and mojo goin.  make a reservation, the ship of fools sails soon! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBkRiR39AHE


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 15, 2009)

billski said:


> This season seems to be one of catch-as-catch can.  We started out strong early on, but degenerated into a catch-as-catch-can, opportunistic snatch of new fallen snow, especially after January.  You'd often have only a few days to catch it before a warmup.



pretty normal for the east..periods in the past where there was great powder for several weeks straight were rare..catch as you can is the norm..


----------



## billski (Mar 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> pretty normal for the east..periods in the past where there was great powder for several weeks straight were rare..catch as you can is the norm..



I wouldn't call 2 feet on Monday, raining by Thursday to be normal!  Usually it lasts long enough for weekenders to get sloppy seconds!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 15, 2009)

billski said:


> I wouldn't call 2 feet on Monday, raining by Thursday to be normal!  Usually it lasts long enough for weekenders to get sloppy seconds!



Wasn't New England..Thaw Free for quite a long time??  But anyway who the hell wants sloppy seconds..lol..


----------



## LonghornSkier (Mar 15, 2009)

The 18z GFS, looked decent for northern areas with about 3-6 inches of snow.


----------



## billski (Mar 15, 2009)

LonghornSkier said:


> The 18z GFS, looked decent for northern areas with about 3-6 inches of snow.


  I don't speak GFS    can you tell me what time period this model is for?


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 15, 2009)

thought billski and the rest of you guys needed this. the voodoo lady sent these along for more inspiration. the snow is coming. this guy is just sick.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf2k7Wp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oNFRWXDSA8

<


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 15, 2009)

oopps! sorry first link ng try this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf2k7WpkIxQ


----------



## psyflyer (Mar 16, 2009)

KingM said:


> Hey, I don't know about everywhere, but it's certainly not that bad up here. Sugarbush is still 100% open and while there are a few sketchy spots, most of it has been skiing really nicely with soft spring conditions most of the time. We've got a few more days of that to look forward to starting tomorrow. No, we haven't had any big snow storms, but we're not rained out, either.
> 
> And everybody knows that we're going to get at least one more nice storm before the season ends. It always happens.
> 
> No more doom and gloom.



Agreed.  Burke Mt yesterday was freaking awesome.  Bluebird conditions with pretty much ZERO slush and PLENTY of snow, it was a truely great riding day and it was the busiest day of the season on the mountain looked to me.  Glades were soft and truely fun, much more forgiving than it seems just by looking at it.    Today sun is out in force and judging from the sounds off my deck, its more icey.  The ice might break later today if temps rise enough and it should be another super day.  Hopefully we get more snow soon to extend these magical conditions.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 16, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> This has been a pretty pathetic March. Normally, I look forward to March as one of the best months of the season.



Exactly, at least for southern VT too. Excellent early season followed by the driest February on record and almost no snow in March. Historically March is the heaviest snow month but only about 6 to 8 inches so far for Mount Snow and no moisture on the extended forecasts through the next 1 1/2 weeks. Typically Mount Snow gets 3 to 4 feet in March. Looks like we won't have anything like last years late season.


----------



## billski (Mar 16, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> thought billski and the rest of you guys needed this. the voodoo lady sent these along for more inspiration. the snow is coming. this guy is just sick.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf2k7Wp
> 
> ...



He is good.   But I don't understand the link between Tony, voodoo lady and snow.....  maybe I'm too old and slow....


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 17, 2009)

We need snow... and lots of it soon...


----------

